# Is she gravid??



## Wil (Jun 9, 2011)

Is she gravid or did she just eat? What do you think?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 9, 2011)

_ Is this a trick question Wil? The shape of her tummy says she's gravid to me. Which is not quite the same as a full tummy from food._


----------



## james.w (Jun 9, 2011)

I've never seen a gravid Tegu, but I agree with Bubblz, she looks to be gravid.


----------



## Wil (Jun 9, 2011)

Well she was gravid. Until Tuesday that is.


----------



## james.w (Jun 9, 2011)

So is that a before or after pic of her?


----------



## Wil (Jun 9, 2011)

Before.


----------



## james.w (Jun 9, 2011)

Does that mean since me and Bubblz were right we get the prize of a baby red tegu??? I'll PM you my shipping info.


----------



## Wil (Jun 9, 2011)

Sure, no problem. I would probably guess that shipping to your location will be very expensive though. Haha


----------



## james.w (Jun 9, 2011)

Well since me and Bubblz are both in Vegas, I'm sure she wouldn't mind paying the shipping and I'll just get mine from her. HAHA


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 9, 2011)

james.w said:


> Well since me and Bubblz are both in Vegas, I'm sure she wouldn't mind paying the shipping and I'll just get mine from her. HAHA



I think bubblz is a dude


----------



## james.w (Jun 9, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > Well since me and Bubblz are both in Vegas, I'm sure she wouldn't mind paying the shipping and I'll just get mine from her. HAHA
> ...



If so I apologize.



james.w said:


> rhetoricx said:
> 
> 
> > james.w said:
> ...


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 9, 2011)

james.w said:


> rhetoricx said:
> 
> 
> > james.w said:
> ...




[/quote]


Uh oh, my bad :blush: thats what I get for ASSuming!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 9, 2011)

_ If it's that expensive,... then shipping would be equal to the regular full sale price,... lol where's the fun in that. 

By the way,... Bubblz is a woman. I think like a dude some times but,.. I'm not ._


----------

